# لنتعلم سوياً اللغة اليونانية ..



## REDEMPTION (2 مارس 2007)

*+*

سلام ونعمة ..

الاخوة الاحباء ...

سنبدأ من الآن بنعمة المسيح أن نتعلم سوياً اللغة اليونانية ... لغة العهد الجديد التى كتب بها الرسل الاطهار كل العهد الجديد .. و حتى يساعدنا ذلك على فهم العهد الجديد بلغته الاصلية التى كُتب بها ... 

و لنبدأ الدرس الاول بنعمة المسيح ..

الابجدية اليونانية .. و تتكون من ( 24 ) حرف هى :


----------



## قلم حر (2 مارس 2007)

أول مره أعرف أنك تعرف اللغه اليونانيه .
متابعين .
ربنا يبارك أعمالك .


----------



## Fadie (4 مارس 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا

ساحاول ان اشارك فيه ريثما يسمح وقتى

شكرا طارق ربنا يباركك


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 مارس 2007)

*ملاحظات هامة : *

*1 – الحروف الكبيرة تستخدم فقط فى اسماء الاعلام و فى بداية الفقرات أو الفصول و فى بداية الأقوال أو الآيات المقتبسة .*

*2 – بعض الحروف لها نطقان : نطق قديم و نطق حديث ، مثل بيتا و ﭭيتا .. و دلتا و ذلتا *

*3 – حرف B : ينطق (( ب )) فى آخر الكلمة مثل Аμιναδάβ - Ραάβ و فى أسماء الاعلام مثل Χερούβ - Αβραάμ *

*.. وينطق ((* ﭫ*)) فى وسط الكلمة أو بدايتها مثل βίβλιον كتاب βάπτισμα معمودية* 

*4 – الحرف γ : ينطق (( غ )) إذا جاء بعده أو قبله أحد الحروف الآتية : ρ , ω , ο , α مثل : Γρηγόριος غريغوريوس *

*.. و ينطق (( ج )) إذا جاء بعده أحد الحروف الآتيه : ε , ι , η *
*مثل : γένεοη خليقة *

*و ينطق (( ن )) إذا جاء قبل الحروف الآتية : γ , κ , χ , ξ *
*مثل : άγγελος ملاك - άγκυρα هلب - συγχύση شك ، *
*حيرة - σάλπιγξ بوق .*

*و ينطق (( ى )) إذا جاء بعده الحرف المتحرك (( ι )) مثل γιάσου **سلام أو تحية *

*5 – حرف Δ : ينطق (( د )) فى أسماء الاعلام مثل Δημήτριος , Δανίηλ و أيضاً إذا جاء قبله حرف متحرك مثل َάδελφος أخ *

*و ينطق (( ذ )) إذا جاء بعده حرف متحرك مثل διάβολος إبليس*

*6 – الحرف χ : ينطق (( خ )) إذا جاء بعده احد الحروف الآتية : α , ο , ω , ρ مثل Χάρις نعمة و ينطق (( ش )) إذا جاء بعده احد الحروف الآتية : *
*ε , ι , η مثل χήρα أرملة 
*


----------



## ابن الشرق (4 مارس 2007)

*كافئك الرب على تعبك يا اخ  

 و ننتظر الدروس القادمة Redemption *


----------



## shadyos (5 مارس 2007)

اللغة دي شبه القبطي خالص


----------



## قلم حر (5 مارس 2007)

يثبت .


----------



## merooon (6 مارس 2007)

شكرا جدا على تعليم اللغة اليونانية 
والرب يساعدك على كمالتها لنا جميعا
وشكر


----------



## أنس (9 مارس 2007)

مشكور يا أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة وربنا يباركك ويزيدك نعمة.


----------



## †gomana† (14 مارس 2007)

*ميرسي طارق عالمجهود الجميل ده*
*مستنيين التكملة ياريت*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 مارس 2007)

*+*
أشكركم احبائى على المتابعة .. 

تكملة لباقى الحروف و طريقة نطقها حسب الحروف المتحركة التى قبلها أو تليها أو حسب وضع الحرف فى الكلمة  نكمل :

*7 – الحرف ζ ** :* من المحتمل أن ينطق (( dz )) كما فى σώζω أخلّص ، و لكن إذا كان أول حرف فى الكلمة ، فالعادة أنه ينطق (( z )) كما فى ζητέω  أبحث

*8 – الحرف σ يوجد له وضعان :*

يكتب  σ إذا جاء فى أول الكلمة أو فى وسطها .. و يكتب ς إذا جاء فى آخر الكلمة مثل ησοΰς Ι’  .. وينطق (( ز )) إذا جاء قبل الاحرف الآتيه : β , γ , δ , μ , ο , ρ , ν  

تنقسم الابجدية اليونانية إلى :

*أ – حروف جامدة :* و عددها 17 حرف  .. و هى الحروف اتى تتشكل بفم مُغلق بمساعدة بعض الاعضاء مثل الشفايف أو الاسنان أو الحلق أو اللسان أو الانف .. و لا يمكنها وحدها ان تكون مقطع من كلمة .. و لذا توجد دائماً مع الحروف المتحركة ..
و تنقسم هذه الحروف الجامده إلى ثلاث مجموعات و سنحاول ان نطبق ما نقرأه هنا على كل مجموعه وبعدها ننتقل إلى المجموعه الأخرى ..

*أول مجموعه هى الحروف الساكنه :* 
و الحروف الساكنه عبارة عن ..
+ حروف حلقية ( يعنى من الحنجرة ) مثل كلمة palatal و هذه الحروف هى γ , κ , χ 
+ حروف شفيه ( من الشفتين ) مثل كلمة Labial و هذه الحروف هى β , π , φ
+ حروف سنية ( من الاسنان ) مثل كلمة Dental و هذه الحروف هى δ , θ , τ 

يفضل أن نذاكر سوياً كل ما طُرح حتى عندما ننتقل إلى الدروس التالية نكون مُلمين بما سبق .. فيوجد هنا بعض الكلمات التى لم تُترجم إلى العربية ولهذا غرض هام وهو أن تتعلم النطق الصحيح لها حتى  عندما تجدها فى الدروس القادمة تعلم درجة مستواك .. بالاضافة إلى ان دراستنا هنا بإذن المسيح للغة اليونانية سيتيح لنا قرأة العهد الجديد بأكمله ..

نريد ان نتعلم سوياً (( وبدقة )) اللغة اليونانية التى كتب بها الرسل الاطهار العهد الجديد الذى بدم ربنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح .. 

المسيح معكم ويبارككم ..
 الى اللقاء فى الدرس القادم و باقى المجموعات 

صلواتكم


----------



## أنس (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: لنتعلم سوياً اللغة اليونانية ..*

شكرا أخي ربنا يزيدك علم و معرفة مشكور مرة ثانية على كل هذا المجهود المتواصل.


----------



## elyonany (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لنتعلم سوياً اللغة اليونانية ..*

اتحدث اللغة اليونانية ولكن لااكتبها من لديه القدرة علي المساعدة علي اخباري بكيفية تنميتها اولديه اسطوانات تعليم اللغة اليونانية او اماكن اعطاء كورسات تعليمية برجاء مراسلتي #########
---------------------
تم حذف الأيميل فقط .
ممنوع وضع الأيميلات الشخصيه .
( قلم حر )


----------



## فارس الكنانة (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لنتعلم سوياً اللغة اليونانية ..*

الزميل Redemption

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع، ولكن سمعت أن اللغة اليونانية لغتان قديمة وجديدة فأيهما تقصد بموضوعك؟


----------



## أنس (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لنتعلم سوياً اللغة اليونانية ..*

ما زلت أدرس معكم في هذا الموضوع، ربنا يباركك ومشكور مرة أخرى


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لنتعلم سوياً اللغة اليونانية ..*



فارس الكنانة قال:


> الزميل Redemption
> 
> شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع، ولكن سمعت أن اللغة اليونانية لغتان قديمة وجديدة فأيهما تقصد بموضوعك؟


 
*+*

تحية وسلام 

موضوعنا إن شاء الله عن اللغة اليونانيه العامة و هى مشتقة من اللغة الاتيكية ( اللغة اليونانية القديمة ) .. وهذه اللغة العامة هى التى كتب بها تلاميذ المسيح له المجد العهد الجديد و من بعدهم كتب آباء الكنيسة معظم كتاباتهم 

أشكرك للمتابعه 

تحياتى


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لنتعلم سوياً اللغة اليونانية ..*

*+*

*المجموعة الثانية : حروف نصف لينة :*

+ حروف أنفية ( من الانف ) مثل Nosal و هى  μ , ν
+ حروف سائلة ( تتشكل باللسان ) مثل Liquid  وهى λ .  ρ
+ حرف سنى ( من الاسنان ) مثل Sibilant و هو ( ς ) ,   σ 


*المجموعة الثالثة : حروف مزدوجة : *

+*ξ*  ( يتكون من إدغام الحروف الحلقية مع الحرف σ ) .
+ *ψ* ( يتكون من إدغام الحروف الشفية مع الحرف σ ) .
+ *ζ* ( يتكون من إدغام الحروف السنية مع الحرف σ ) .

و يلاحظ فيما بعد  ان الحرفان θ , τ يسقطان عند وقوعهما  قبل σ 

ب – حروف لينة ( متحركة ) : و عددها سبعة حروف و هذه الحروف تتشكل بإنفتاح الفم و يمكنها وحدها أن تكّون مقطع من الكلمة .. و سنتناولها فيما بعد 

*ملاحظات هامشية* 

+ الحرف π  : إذا وقع بين الحرفين μ , τ  لا ينطق ، مثل كلمة ή πέμπτη *الخميس* 
+ الحرف  τ : إذا سبقه الحرف ( ν ) ينطق عندئذ على شكل ( د ) مثل كلمة έντολή *وصية*
+ فى الكلمات التى يوجد بها حرفين ساكنين متشابهين و متجاورين – ينطق الحرف الاول فقط ، مثل كلمة   Έ*κκ*λησία* كنيسة*  أو كلمةΚύρι*λλ*ος* كيرلس *


*الحروف الكبيرة* _Capital letters_

معظم الحروف الكبيرة *¹* تشابه الحروف الصغيرة المقابلة لها ، أو تكون مشابهة للحروف الانجليزية الكبيرة . ويجب مراعاة الآتى : 

+ حرف *Δ* يمكن تذكره بسهولة لانه يشبه فعلاً دلتا نهر النيل 
+ حرفى*Χ, Ρ * يشبهان تماما الحروف الصغيرة *χ,ρ* و لكن يجب تمييزهما عن الحرفان x, p  فى الانجليزى .
+ حرف H هو η الصغير و Y هو υ الصغير و لكنهما يختلفان عن Y , H  الانجليزى 
+ Ω Σ Ξ Λ Γ هذه الحروف لها شكل ليس له مثيل فى الانجليزية . وتختلف عن الحروف الصغيرة المقابلة لها .
+ جميع الحروف الكبيرة تُكتب فوق السطر 

*الدرس القادم بإذن المسيح  : **اليوتا **و أشكالها و **علامات الترقيم** ثم ننتقل إلى قواعد اللغة اليونانية *

*¹*  فى الكلمات التى تكتب حروفها كبيرة تغيب علامتى التشديد و التنفس مثل ΙΗΣΟΥΣ  ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ


----------



## newman_with_jesus (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لنتعلم سوياً اللغة اليونانية ..*

الاخ العزيز نعمة لك وسلام
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك  
موضوع جميل ولذيذ


----------



## Tabitha (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لنتعلم سوياً اللغة اليونانية ..*

*موضوع راااائع اخويا REDEMPTION
أنا ازاي ماشفتش الموضوع ده غير دلوقتي!!!!!


بس عندي سؤال;
لو عايزين نعرف معنه كلمة باليونانية , هل تقدر تساعدنا؟*


----------



## Yahwa Nessy (9 أغسطس 2007)

Dear Brother Redemption..
many thanks to ur valuable contribution...
please publish the other lessons..
i need u to contact me on my private mail..
i am already studying Greek now in a certain place..
urs Yahwa Nessy


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لنتعلم سوياً اللغة اليونانية ..*




newman_with_jesus قال:


> الاخ العزيز نعمة لك وسلام





newman_with_jesus قال:


> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
> موضوع جميل ولذيذ





*+*


أشكرك أخي العزيز على مشاركتك و سامحني لتأخيرى فى الرد 

أشكرك على المتابعة .. 

صلواتك


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لنتعلم سوياً اللغة اليونانية ..*



Anestas!a قال:


> *موضوع راااائع اخويا REDEMPTION*
> *أنا ازاي ماشفتش الموضوع ده غير دلوقتي!!!!!*
> 
> 
> ...


 

*+*

الاخت العزيزة Anestas!a

أشكرك على المداخلة .. ( و ملحوقه  ) .. 

و تفضلي إسألي ما شئتي .. و بمعونة المسيح سنجيب على كل تساؤلاتك


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: Re: لنتعلم سوياً اللغة اليونانية ..*



Yahwa Nessy قال:


> Dear Brother Redemption..
> many thanks to ur valuable contribution...
> please publish the other lessons..
> i need u to contact me on my private mail..
> ...


 

*+*

الاخ الحبيب *Yahwa Nessy*

أهلا بك فى منتديات الكنيسة و نرجوا لك تصفح مُبارك 

سيتم نشر باقي الدروس قريباً بمشيئة الله و سامحني لتأخري .. و سأرسل لك رسالة على بريدك الخاص هنا على المنتدي .. 

تحياتي


----------



## elyonany (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لنتعلم سوياً اللغة اليونانية ..*

المقصود باللغة اليونانية الحديثة                نيا الينيكا...................................... شكرا


----------



## رانا (4 يناير 2009)

جميل ربنا يبارك


----------



## Hallelujah (4 يناير 2009)

redemption
الف الف الف شكر لك
انا اعرف الكتابة باليونانية واعرف القراءة لكن اجد صعوبة في النصوص
اتمنى ان تكمل معنا جميعا
الرب يبارك حياتك على الخدمة الجميلة التي تقوم بها
ευχαριστώ


----------



## Hallelujah (4 يناير 2009)

على فكرة حرف υ هو يقرا كانه حرف u الفرنسي وليش حرف u الانجليزي


----------



## جيلان (4 يناير 2009)

*بجد حلو اوى انا بدرس اليونانى القديم بالجامعة هتساعدنى كتير
متابعين معاك اخى*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يناير 2009)

*بجد موضوع رائع ومتابعه فيه لانى بدرس اليونانى وهيفدنى اكيد
ربنا يحميك ​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المجهود 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tawfik jesus (22 فبراير 2010)

جمييل


----------



## النهيسى (22 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع مهم وجميل جدا

شكرا ليكم​*


----------



## جورج سمير @ (24 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا علي المعلومات  الرائعه دي


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للمعلومة الرائعة ريديمبتيشن

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

